# [X KDE] Problème à l'installation de KDE

## Dr Acidgore

bonjour à tous

je tiens à signaler que je vais expliquer toutes les démarches que j'ai effectué pour que si le problème se présente à d'autre ils puissent y trouver (j'espère) une porte de sortie mais aussi pour que vous puissiez me dire si j'ai à un moment commis une erreur.

j'ai installé la Gentoo 2005.0 sans (trop) de soucis et elle marche a présent plutôt bien

je souhaiterais maintenant installer KDE par dessus pour bénéficier d'une interface graphique mais plusieur problème se présentent:

(je pense qu'il serait trés utile de préciser que j'effectue l'installation sans le support de l'ADSL et donc via le package CD pour pentium IV)

-j'ai compilé X avec succés (je bénéficie de l'interface xdm)

-j'ai ensuite compilé KDE et là, premier soucis:

impossible de lancer KDE

aprés quelques recherche je découvre qu'il me manque l'outil kde-config dans le paquet KDE et qu'il me faut réinstaller le paquet kde-libs

deuxième soucis:

j'installe le paquet kde-libs mais sans succés car il m'indique qu'il me manque les librairies x11-libs

je recompile le serveur X espèrant que celles-ci se remettront d'elles-même mais sans succés une fois encore

-aprés avoir chanter quelques obscurs mélopées en latin en mimant nombre de singerie devant mon écran d'ordinateur je décide de sécher mes larmes et de venir vous demander conseil

en bref: *ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin ça marche pas*   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dr Acidgore

si quelqu'un pourrait au moins me dire quel paquet réinstaller pour remettre x11-libs pleaz

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nuts

moi quand j install kde, j emerge kdebase

la commande pour lancer kde est startkde

quel libraries te manque t il?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

en fait il me manque les x11-libs pour pouvoir installer qt pour pouvoir installer kde

je commence à me sentir un peu perdu là  :Sad: 

----------

## nuts

c est vag X11-libs car va jeter un oeil dans /usr/portage/../x11-libs/ et tu verras

----------

## Dr Acidgore

en effet

mais alors qu'est-ce que je dois chercher qui pourrait être susceptible de vous aider ???

----------

## Ey

 *Dr Acidgore wrote:*   

> en effet
> 
> mais alors qu'est-ce que je dois chercher qui pourrait être susceptible de vous aider ???

 

C'est quoi ton message d'erreur quand tu tentes d'installer ?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

le problème c'est que je ne peux pas faire de copier/coller du msg d'erreur étant donné que ma connexion internet ne fonctionne pas sous gentoo (pour l'instant j'espère)

mais en clair ça dit qu'il me manque tout simplement des librairies X11 pour pouvoir installer QT

je commence à sérieusement tourner en rond là, ça fait déjà 3 semaines que je suis uniquement sur ce problème...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nuts

```
nuts@kapoue nuts $ emerge  -epv kdebase | grep -i x11-libs

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 -mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite +xinerama +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  -debug -doc -static 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  -debug -doc +jpeg -static +tiff* 0 kB

Failed to write to mtimedb: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/mtimedb'
```

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> mais en clair ça dit qu'il me manque tout simplement des librairies X11 pour pouvoir installer QT
> 
> 

 

C'est pendant la phase du configure(avant la compil) ou après qu'il t'affiche ce message ?

tu as tenté de lancer env-update avant ?

tu peux quand même lancer X ?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

oui ça se passe juste avant la compil pendant qu'il s'initialise

je viens à l'instant de tester avec env-update et ça ne marche pas mieux

je peux quand même lancer X avec xdm

----------

## colito

euh...question idiote: t'as installé QT avant kde?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

je ne l'avais pas fait mais le problème actuel se trouve justement dans le fait que je ne puisse pas l'installer !

----------

## blasserre

que disent

```
emerge -pv qt

revdep-rebuild -p
```

?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

la première ligne me donne:

```
[ebuild R ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r2 +cops -debug -doc -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipvb +mysql -nas -udbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib     0kb
```

et par contre la deuxième commande n'est pas reconnu

----------

## blasserre

revdep-rebuild fait partie de app-portage/gentoolkit

donc 

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

y'a plein d'autres trucs sympas : equery entre autres

----------

## Dr Acidgore

ok je viens d'installer gentoolkit et j'ai lancé le revdep mais il n'a trouvé aucune erreurs

----------

## blasserre

il me semble me souvenir que le flag gif m'a bloqué pas mal de paquets

j'ai fini par mettre un -gif dans mes use

à voir 

bon courage

----------

## Dr Acidgore

avec le -gif ça ne marche pas mieu

----------

## zarasoustra17

Tu utilises xorg ou Xfree (X -version) ?

essaye de lancer le configure "à la main" (dans /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-3.3.4-r2/).

Chez moi j'ai xorg en ~x86 et tout s'installe sans problème.

----------

## nuts

j ai fait une install de gentoo depuis peu et kde est passé sans soucis.

----------

## blasserre

 *Dr Acidgore wrote:*   

> (je pense qu'il serait trés utile de préciser que j'effectue l'installation sans le support de l'ADSL et donc via le package CD pour pentium IV)

 

tu utilises les distfiles du cd ? ou tu as l'adsl maintenant ?

----------

## Dr Acidgore

j'ai essayé avec les distfiles du cd mais il ne les "reconnaissaient" pas

j'ai donc retéléchargé via mon windows tout ceux qu'il me fallait

sinon entre temps j'ai reformaté mon disque dur et retenté une installation (dans le cas où j'aurais commis une erreur durant la première installation je ne sais pas) mais je suis revenue exactement au même point  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu utilises xorg ou Xfree (X -version) ? 
> 
> essaye de lancer le configure "à la main" (dans /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-3.3.4-r2/). 
> 
> Chez moi j'ai xorg en ~x86 et tout s'installe sans problème.

 

c'est la toute première fois que je passe sous linux donc je t'avouerai que je ne sais pas comment "lancer le configure à la main"

----------

## Ey

 *Dr Acidgore wrote:*   

> j'ai essayé avec les distfiles du cd mais il ne les "reconnaissaient" pas
> 
> j'ai donc retéléchargé via mon windows tout ceux qu'il me fallait
> 
> sinon entre temps j'ai reformaté mon disque dur et retenté une installation (dans le cas où j'aurais commis une erreur durant la première installation je ne sais pas) mais je suis revenue exactement au même point 
> ...

 

en root :

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-3.3.4-r2/

./configure
```

----------

## Dr Acidgore

je l'ai fait et je me suis rendu compte que la variable cups me faisait planter donc j'ai mis un -cups dans mon USE

depuis le configure passe tout seul mais maintenant ça plante PENDANT la compilation avec le fichier qmngio.o et ça me dit qu'il est indéfini

je ne comprend vraiment pas

 *Quote:*   

> j ai fait une install de gentoo depuis peu et kde est passé sans soucis.

 

les 2 fois ou j'ai tenté d'installer, je l'ai fait un suivant scupuleusement le manuel stage 3 avec le package cd

d'où peut venir le problème en ce cas ?!

ma configuration est la suivante:

-Intel Pentium IV 3.06G° Hyper Threading avec un Zalman couronne

-Intel Desktop Board D865GLC

-2x 512 M° DDR 400 Samsung

-Alimentation Antec 350W

-Nvidia FX5200

-Graveur DVD HP

-Graveur DVD LG

-Lecteur disquette

-Ecran Neovo F-417

-Ecran Lite-on LP150

-Clavier Wireless Elite Logitech

-Souris Microsoft Wireless Intellipoint

je ne pense pas que le problème puisse venir de mon matériel pourtant

----------

## nuts

essaye a partir d un stage 2 sinon. pour voir

----------

## Enlight

Juste un truc, si tu fais emerge -f ton_paquet, il va pas tenter d'emerger quelques trucs? Moi je sens bien le coup des sources téléchargées mais pas les patchs qui_vont_bien.

----------

## Dr Acidgore

euh je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ce que tu viens de dire  :Confused: 

pourrais-tu préciser svp ?

----------

